# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Đón Giáng sinh ở Zermatt (Thụy Sĩ) - Giang sinh

## hangnt

Zermatt - một thị trấn nhỏ đặc trưng vùng núi Alps luôn là địa điểm lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ Giáng sinh.



Thị trấn nhỏ Zermatt với chỉ 3 con phố chính, chạy dài hai bên bờ sông vispa, và vô số những ngách nhỏ, những đường dốc theo sườn núi
Đã có dịp đi qua rất nhiều làng truyền thống miền núi Alps của Thụy Sĩ, của Pháp, Ý, Zermatt - một thị trấn miền núi Alps nổi tiếng của Thụy Sĩ vẫn luôn là địa điểm được chúng tôi chọn lựa cho kỳ nghỉ Giáng sinh hàng năm…

*Du lịch trượt tuyết nổi tiếng nhất Thụy Sĩ* Nằm trên độ cao 1.600m, Zermatt là một thị trấn nhỏ đặc trưng vùng núi Alps, lọt thỏm trong thung lũng. Cả thị trấn nhỏ không nhà bê tông, không tháp cao tầng, chỉ có những căn nhà bằng gỗ (tiếng Pháp gọi là chalet) rất xinh xắn thoai thoải theo sườn núi.



Không nhà bê tông nhôm kính, những căn nhà gỗ theo kiểu miền núi truyền thống là một trong những nét hấp dẫn chính của thị trấn nhỏ không xe cơ giới





Lofoten – Nauy


Từ Geneva, lái xe hơn 2 tiếng đồng hồ thì đến thị trấn Tasch, một thị trấn nhỏ cách Zermatt hai chục km. Chúng tôi gửi xe vào bãi đỗ xe rất lớn cạnh nhà ga để đi tàu vào thị trấn. Vì theo quy định, mọi loại xe cơ giới, ôtô, xe máy của khách du lịch đến Zermatt đều phải gửi lại đây. Cũng như rất nhiều thị trấn miền núi khác của Thụy Sỹ, Zermatt không cho phép các loại phương tiện cơ giới gây ô nhiễm hoạt động trong thị trấn (car-free village), chỉ có thể đi tàu hoặc xe buýt công cộng để vào thị trấn (nếu cố tình đi xe không có giấy phép đặc biệt vào thị trấn sẽ bị phạt 100Fr, tương đương 100$). Toàn bộ các phương tiện cơ giới công cộng trong thị trấn (taxi, xe buýt, trừ xe cứu thương, cứu hỏa, cảnh sát) đều chạy bằng ắc quy điện, đảm bảo không khói bụi, mùi hôi và cũng hạn chế tối đa tiếng ồn.

Zermatt là một trong những khu du lịch trượt tuyết (ski resort) nổi tiếng nhất của Thụy Sỹ và vùng Alps nói chung. Có rất nhiều ngôi sao ca nhạc, phim ảnh nổi tiếng thế giới đến đây trượt tuyết bởi nơi đây có những đường trượt thoai thoải bất tận, những khu nhà nghỉ tắm khoáng nóng, những dịch vụ trực thăng đưa lên tận đỉnh trượt (heliskiing).




Đối với dân leo núi chuyên nghiệp và những người ưa thích các môn thể thao ngoài trời, Zermatt nổi tiếng bởi có đỉnh Matterhorn danh tiếng, có hệ sinh thái và động thực vật phong phú, cũng như hàng chục hàng trăm các tuyến đường dã ngoại (gần 400km tổng cộng) tuyệt đẹp. Với những khách du lịch phương xa muốn tận hưởng không khí làng bản miền núi, Zermatt có những căn nhà lều bằng gỗ (chalet) giữ nguyên kiểu truyền thống xinh xắn trải dài theo sườn núi. Từ nhà thờ trung tâm thị trấn tỏa ra những dãy phố nhỏ với những dãy cửa hiệu sang trọng bán các loại thiết bị, quần áo chuyên dụng trượt tuyết, leo núi, những cửa hàng thực phẩm truyền thống miền núi bán đủ loại xúc xích, thịt muối, thịt hun khói, những nhà hàng phục vụ những món ăn đặc sản như pho mát nhúng (cheese fondue), pho mát nướng (raclette). Chưa kể phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời, thì việc giữ nguyên được những căn nhà gỗ cổ 2-3 tầng trong trung tâm thị trấn cũng là một trong những nét nổi bật hấp dẫn khách du lịch của Zermatt. Những căn nhà gỗ xây trên những cột đá, tầng trệt làm kho chứa thực phẩm và nơi buộc gia súc, tầng 2-3 dành cho sinh hoạt gia đình. Có vẻ như cũng có vài điểm chung với cách dựng nhà sàn của dân tộc miền núi phía bắc Việt Nam.



Nhà thờ Thánh Mauritius
Hiện nay, có những căn được sửa sang bên trong với những thiết bị sưởi ấm và sinh hoạt hiện đại, nhưng cũng có khá nhiều căn bỏ không do chi phí sửa sang quá tốn kém, tuy vậy không một ai được phá hoặc xây những căn nhà bê tông hiện đại ở khu này, đảm bảo giữ gìn cảnh quan chung. Zermatt là một trong những khu nghỉ trượt tuyết (ski resort) đầu tiên ở châu Âu. Vào những ngày cao điểm mùa đông, thị trấn nhỏ bé này có tới hơn 20.000 khách du lịch, thậm chí ngay giữa mùa hè người ta cũng có thể đến trượt tuyết ở những đường trượt ở độ cao hơn 3.000m.



Cáp treo đưa người trượt lên các đỉnh đường băng





Trượt tuyết cùng bố
Có rất nhiều tuyến đường trượt ở Zermatt, từ những đường có độ dốc cao cho những người trượt chuyên nghiệp ưa cảm giác mạnh, đến những đường trượt thoai thoải cho những người mới tập. Không nhiều nơi có những đường trượt thoai thoải, dài tưởng chừng bất tận như ở Zermatt. Đầu mùa người ta đưa lên núi cả vài chục xe phun tuyết, san phẳng những chỗ mấp mô, đảm bảo bề mặt lý tưởng cho người trượt.

Trượt tuyết từ trên núi xuống (downhill ski/ snowboard) thường đòi hỏi người trượt phải có kỹ thuật cũng như sức khỏe tập luyện nhiều ngày, nhưng môn thể thao “trượt tuyết ngang” (cross country) hoặc “đi bộ trên tuyết” (rackette) không đòi hỏi quá nhiều kỹ thuật nên khá nhiều khách du lịch lựa chọn hình thức này. Chỉ cần thuê 2 thanh trượt loại dành cho đi bộ, 2 gậy chống, giày chuyên dụng, quần áo ấm, với vài hướng dẫn sơ bộ là đã có thể tự đi được. Hoặc cũng có thể thuê một loại giày đế răng cưa đi tuyết chuyên nghiệp, để có thể đi dạo trên tuyết trắng mênh mông, ngắm cảnh núi non, cũng như khám phá đời sống thiên nhiên động vật miền núi Alps. Hoặc đơn giản hơn nữa là thuê một cái xe trượt (luge), không cần kỹ thuật, cũng không đòi hỏi nhiều sức khỏe, cực kỳ thú vị. 

Chinh phục đỉnh Matterhorn Khách du lịch đổ đến Zermatt còn để ngắm đỉnh Matterhorn (tiếng Đức), Cervino (tiếng Ý) và Cervin (tiếng Pháp). Nằm giữa biên giới Ý và Thụy Sỹ, Matterhorn (4478m) là một trong những đỉnh núi cao nhất dãy Alps và là đỉnh cuối cùng được các nhà leo núi chinh phục. 14 tháng 7 năm 1865, sau nhiều nỗ lực tìm cách leo lên từ mặt phía nam thuộc Ý trông có vẻ dễ dàng và sau 8 lần thất bại liên tiếp, đoàn thám hiểm leo núi gồm 7 người dẫn đầu bởi nhà thám hiểm leo núi người Anh Edward Whymper đã lần đầu tiên chinh phục thành công đỉnh Matterhorn. Tuy nhiên, dây buộc nối các nhà leo núi bị đứt, 4 trong số họ bị rơi và đã chết dưới khe núi. Lần đầu chinh phục thành công đi kèm với tai nạn thương tâm đã thu hút sự quan tâm của rất nhiều người, cũng như thách thức niềm đam mê chinh phục của những nhà leo núi chuyên nghiệp. Cho đến nay, Matterhorn vẫn là một trong số những đỉnh núi Alps khó chinh phục và có số người leo núi bị chết nhiều nhất. Tính từ lần đầu chinh phục thành công năm 1865 đến năm 1995, con số này là 500 người. Và những ai đã từng lên đỉnh thành công đều có thể tự hào và được ghi vào danh sách “Những người leo Matterhorn”. Hàng năm có tới hơn 3.000 nhà leo núi chuyên nghiệp đến đây chinh phục đỉnh Matterhorn. Khoảng 100 triệu năm trước, do sự chuyển dịch của lục địa châu Phi tiến về phía lục địa châu Âu, phần đại dương giữa hai lục địa biến mất, dẫn đến sự hình thành các khối đá khổng lồ. Quá trình đó đã tạo ra đỉnh Matterhorn, một trong những biểu tượng thiên nhiên nổi tiếng nhất của Thụy Sỹ. Nổi bật trên dãy núi băng tuyết, với 4 mặt sừng sững như hình cái sừng, Matterhorn còn là một trong những đỉnh núi được các nhà nhiếp ảnh chụp nhiều nhất trong số các đỉnh núi trên thế giới. Người ta tổ chức các tuyến du lịch leo núi ngắm đủ các phía của đỉnh Matterhorn, đặc biệt là các tuyến tour du lịch ăn sáng uống cà phê ngắm Matterhorn khi bình minh lên, hoặc ngắm Matterhorn khi hoàng hôn xuống kèm bữa ăn tối ngắm sao lung linh tại các nhà hàng trên độ cao gần 4.000m hấp dẫn rất nhiều du khách. Từ thung lũng thị trấn trung tâm Zermatt có rất nhiều tuyến cáp treo và tàu bánh răng lên núi ngắm Matterhorn. Tuyến cáp treo cao nhất là tuyến Matterhorn Glacier Paradise lên đỉnh cao 3.883m. Từ đây có đường trượt tuyết dài hơn 14km xuống trung tâm thị trấn, độ dốc cao, cảm giác mạnh. Từ đây cũng có thể đi tuyến cáp treo Cervinia của Ý, vượt biên giới Thụy Sỹ - Ý ở độ cao hơn 3.000m, sang thăm phần núi Alps thuộc Ý.

----------


## hangnt

Đến Zermatt không thể bỏ qua tuyến tàu bánh răng leo núi Gornergrat với nhà ga ngoài trời cao nhất châu Âu 3089m, ngắm đỉnh Matterhorn và sông băng Gorner


Thời tiết miền núi thay đổi thất thường. Vào những ngày đẹp trời, đi tàu lên đỉnh Gornergrat, ngắm cảnh núi tuyết mênh mông là một trải nghiệm đáng giá. Bắt đầu xây dựng năm 1896, sau 2 năm thì tuyến đường hoàn thành và đi vào hoạt động. Với tổng chiều dài hơn 9km, có ga cuối Gornergratbahn ở độ cao 3.089m, đây là tuyến tàu bánh răng ngoài trời cao nhất châu Âu (Ở Thụy Sỹ còn có những ga tàu ở độ cao hơn nhưng đều là xuyên ngầm trong núi). Tôi đã từng đi cáp treo lên khá nhiều các đỉnh núi trong dãy Alps nhưng vẫn chưa có nơi nào phong cảnh hùng vĩ và mênh mông như cảnh ở nhà ga Gornergratbahn. Đỉnh Matterhorn nổi bật trên nền trời ở một phía, một phía khác là dòng sông băng Gorner (Gorner Glacier), dòng sông băng dài thứ hai trên dãy Alps, và một phía là cả một rặng núi dài với 29 đỉnh núi trùng điệp. Thưởng thức một ly chocolate nóng ở nhà hàng cao hơn 3000m sẽ giúp lấy lại hơi ấm cho đôi bàn tay lạnh cóng từ lúc nào. Khá nhiều khách du lịch không muốn đi xuống bằng tàu mà chọn cách đi bộ xuống núi, vừa ngắm cảnh, vừa luyện tập thể thao. Thông tin và biển chỉ dẫn ở Thụy Sỹ rất chính xác và thuận tiện cho khách du lịch. Từ các ga dọc tuyến đường đều có biển chỉ đường hướng dẫn các tuyến dã ngoại (trekking) khác nhau, kèm theo các thông tin chi tiết về hướng đi, mức độ khó dễ, và khoảng thời gian cần thiết để hoàn thành.





Khu nhà gỗ cổ truyền thống giữa trung tâm Zermatt. Tuy là tài sản tư nhân, nhưng nay đã xếp vào di tích, dù không còn sử dụng cũng không ai được phép phá bỏ tháo dỡ. Muốn sửa chữa phải được phép và được kiểm soát nghiêm ngặt, đảm bảo không làm thay đổi diện mạo


Dọc đường xuống, nếu có thời gian, nhâm nhi một ly rượu hồi nóng tại quán bar igloo (kiểu lều đắp bằng tuyết) giữa mênh mông tuyết trắng của Zermatt chẳng phải là thú vị lắm ư. Còn rất nhiều tuyến tham quan khác, tuyến nào cũng độc đáo, nên cũng như tôi, rất nhiều người đã đến Zermatt và vẫn còn quay lại rất nhiều lần, mong được khám phá hết cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên bốn mùa nơi đây. Chỉ cách biên giới Ý 10km, có lẽ cũng khá thú vị khi buổi sáng trượt tuyết ở Thụy Sỹ, vượt biên giới ở độ cao trên 3.000m sang thưởng thức bữa ăn trưa ở Ý, để tối về quay lại Zermatt thưởng thức món pho mát nhúng chảy (cheese fondue) ở một trong những nhà hàng lâu đời nhất thị trấn Café DuPont.



*Một số thông tin từ Didau:*

- Zermatt nằm ở miền nam, thuộc bang Valais vùng nói tiếng Đức của Thụy Sỹ, cách biên giới Ý (Cervinia) khoảng 10km.

- Sân bay gần nhất là Zurich, cách Zermatt 248km, hoặc sân bay Geneva cách 244km.

- Đi tàu từ Zurich hoặc Geneva đến Zermatt mất khoảng 3 giờ đồng hồ.

- Zermatt có các khu nhà lều bằng gỗ cao cấp cho thuê với giá từ 10.000USD - 15.000USD/tuần cho 4-6 người, đến những khách sạn cao cấp 500-700USD/đêm, các khách sạn bình dân giá 150-200USD/đêm, và cả những phòng trọ trong nhà dân với giá từ 80-120USD/đêm.

- Các mùa khác trong năm thuê phòng không khó, tuy nhiên mùa đông, đặc biệt là mùa Giáng sinh và Năm mới nên đặt trước từ 4 đến 6 tháng, và hầu hết thời gian này khách sạn và nhà trọ không cho thuê lẻ theo ngày, mà phải thuê cả tuần.

- Các loại dụng cụ thanh trượt, giày trượt, xe trượt đều có thể thuê trong các cửa hàng tại trung tâm thị trấn.

- Nên trang bị quần áo, găng mũ ấm, chống nước, đặc biệt nên mang theo kính râm vì nắng trên núi phản chiếu ánh tuyết rất mạnh, rất hại mắt.

- Các loại bản đồ, tạp chí thông tin du lịch, giờ tàu đều có để miễn phí tại nhà ga và văn phòng du lịch trung tâm. Welcome to the Destination Zermatt - Matterhorn - Zermatt Matterhorn (en)

- Ngoài ra từ Zermatt có tuyến tàu du lịch đặc biệt Glacier Express đi từ Zermatt sang St. Moritz/hoặc Davos, băng qua rất nhiều hồ, núi và các dòng sông băng nổi tiếng của Thụy Sỹ. 

- Nếu mua vé tàu cho cả vùng châu Âu (Euro pass) sẽ được giảm ½ giá cho các loại vé cáp treo và tàu bánh răng lên núi. 

- Ngoài ra trong thị trấn có rất nhiều tour leo núi với hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp (2-300$/người/ngày), dịch vụ bay trực thăng ngắm cảnh Alps (250$/ 20’) 
http://www.air-zermatt.ch

- Nên thử một lần thưởng thức món pho mát nhúng hoặc pho mát nướng chảy truyền thống, các loại thịt khô, thịt nguội, xúc xích đặc sản của vùng núi Alps.

- Và rất nên thưởng thức đặc sản tắm khoáng nóng trong các bể bơi của khách sạn.

Nếu khách sạn bạn ở không có, có thể mua vé dịch vụ vào bất cứ bể bơi của các khách sạn khác, thông thường 25-50$/3h. 

Nguồn khoáng nóng thiên nhiên từ trong lòng núi. Giữa trời mùa đông lạnh buốt, xung quanh là núi tuyết bao phủ, ngâm mình trong bể bơi ngoài trời nghi ngút khoáng nóng (đã điều chỉnh nhiệt độ trung bình 36oC) là một trong những trải nghiệm vô cùng thú vị.

----------


## tamtre

nhìn thích thật

----------


## Amp21

Đúng chất noen
Cứ như đây là quê hương của ông già noel

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thụy Sĩ hình như là quê hương của ông già noel hay sao ý :batting eyelashes: 
Nhìn đúng chất giáng sinh

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Thụy Sỹ toàn âm O độ mà
Trượt tuyết thích thật nhưng sợ sụt lắm ^^

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Thụy Sỹ toàn âm O độ mà
Trượt tuyết thích thật nhưng sợ sụt lắm ^^

----------


## tuisach

cách bắt cá thật lạ

----------

